# "Rooted" My 75 gallon semi amazon/natural scape



## jimmyjam

So here we go,

This tank is located at my new clinic at 8500 warden ave. The clinic is called Form & Function and we have chiros, physios, naturopaths, nutritionists, laser therapy, acupuncture, sports rehab and foot specialist for orthotics. This tank is located inside a brick vinear wall at the reception area. come visit and use your insurance money peeps =P

After breaking my first 75 gallon trying to move the finished scape, this one is finally done. This is a continuation of "the rockscape"

The central focal point is obviously the large tree stump on the right. I have used local wood to create the root system.

Here are some stats on the hardware

75 gallon rounded corner tank
pressurized co2 at 2bubbles per second
ADA aquasoil amazonia 2 from Aquainspiration.com
Azoo slow releasing ferts at the bottom layer
geo sand fro the beach layout
Local wood/rocks
lighting: 6x54 watt 10k t5ho 10 hours a day with midday blast
eheim pro 2, ext heater, atomizer and uv sterilizer.

Here are some pics of the scaping


----------



## Holidays

very nice beginning bet it'll only get better


----------



## Rmwbrown

Nice work with the hardscape - really like the stump. Are you going to go with the traditional needle Leaf java fern on the top, or stick with the moss?


----------



## jimmyjam

I got needle leaf and philipine fern up there.. with glued on flame moss at the top, and peacock on the wood.


----------



## Rmwbrown

Very nice. The high light should keep the needle leaf compact and the philipine fern should be just the right size.


----------



## arinsi

i thought it was a paludarium when it was half full pretty cool


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks man, its just has to grow in now. I ll list some plants etc as soon as it grows in more.. Im about to add a nice colony of albino neons. I already have my Puruvian altums all picked out .. I got 5 of them.. CAnt wait to add those too.










I also got 9ish endlers and 2 serpae tetras that I need to get rid of or trade, Anyone want? 10 bucks for all.


----------



## Rmwbrown

I was wondering why you were leaving all that prime planting space open... the Altums explain that!


----------



## camboy012406

I really like this setup 1+.. btw jimmy where did you got the narrow leaf and philippine java fern for how much?thanks


----------



## jimmyjam

I got it from aquamagic. But I wouldnt order from them now, its too cold out and they dont put tracking on their shipments so last shipment was just about dead due to sitting inmy mailbox fro hours. aqua hk sends it by tracking num, you should try them.. both are ebay based.


----------



## spicspan

whoa! this tank is amazing!!!! cool stump too.. I am impressed jam man


----------



## jeff1727

hey jimmy, i met you at aquainspiration the other day, thanks for helping me choose the tank and answering questions man! thats a pretty sick tank man! i have another question if you dont mind, you were telling me how you glued the plants on the top, what kind of glue did you use? i wanna try gluing some plants onto my driftwood. hopefully i use the right kind of glue so it wont kill my shrimp when i put it in the water


----------



## jimmyjam

I used basic dollarramma superglue with no adverse side effects. I have over 200 shrimp green/blue/cherrys in this tank. No deaths that I know of.


----------



## camboy012406

hi jimmy, no pics recently?


----------



## jimmyjam

THe tank is pearling like mad, but the lud arcuata is still kinda greenish, I expected to turn red soon, but no cigar.. ummm I wonder what is going on.


----------



## camboy012406

looks beautiful. you are really a good scaper man. keep as updated


----------



## Rmwbrown

I bet the tank is just eating up all the iron and trace nutrients while the plants concentrate on rooting. If your getting impatient you might drop a gravel tab in the clump and see what happens, my blyxa a. went red in a couple days after doing that.


----------



## jimmyjam

yeah that might do it . Im dosing like mad too, and watching for levels. I also have azoo ferts in there, so it should be doing ok. I going to drop a few stix tomorrow to see. I have never had this problem with L arcuata in a high lit tank before. Weird.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, that's gorgeous. That stump looks perfect in your design.


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks igor/cam. I cant wait for it to grow in some more. You cant really see it but I have a lot of blyxa jap on the left corner that is growing in nicely. I think I might have made a bad choice on the E tennelus, its way too fast of a plant compared to the rest of the forground. Is a challenge to keep it from spreading too crazy.


----------



## jimmyjam

Just added the tiger lotus, check it... and the stupid arcuata still not turning red. The tank is purling like mad... grrr


----------



## camboy012406

very nice!! they are so healthy!


----------



## jimmyjam

thanks cam. Here is the video of it.


----------



## jimmyjam

for all that dont know yet, please check out our nano tank contest at http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=161184#post161184

I have entered a 15 gallon there called the "the phallus" its a mod iwagumi. check it out folks.


----------



## jimmyjam

Havent had a chance to update the tank with my dslr, but here is a bb torch picture of the tank today. I took out the E tennelus, and trying to grow phillipine fern that was originally on top of the root in the mid ground. The root only has moss taiwan moss on the edges and flame moss in the middle at the top, and a bit of narrow leaf fern.


----------



## Beijing08

good call on removing the E.tenellus.
I think your left corner is looking a bit too heavy...with that crazy blyxa growth (aka time to sell some blyxa).
Overall growth is nonetheless impressive


----------



## jimmyjam

Man this tank almost drained its self out via my eheim pro 2. I got this thing from a member on here a while ago and had issues with it from day one, but I finally fixed it, but when the power shuts off, the filter just keeps leaking and syphoning the tank water out. Has anyone had issues with this?


----------



## jimmyjam

Here is a few updated pics. Enjoy..


----------



## Beijing08

awesome growth! except the L. arcuata is still green...lol
how many SAE's and oto's do you have? And what do you propose to do with the algae on the sand? Perhaps vacuum it out?


----------



## jimmyjam

the arcuata turned red over the weekend when my lights didnt shut off.. so im thinking its a lighting issue.. I think the ballast is not strong enough, hence the vertical growth of e tenellus and blyxa . ITs also why the moss is growing so great. ITs funny. When i bring trims of arcuata home, it turns bright red in a few days in my 75 gallong with only 4xt5 and same bulbs.. but phillips ballast and reflectors. The red arcuata in my selling post is the colour after 1.5 weeks in that other tank.


----------



## jimmyjam

for those who needs plants, my pops has been potting my plants recently for sale... hes retired now, and taking great care of them (and making a few retirement bucks).

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172165#post172165


----------



## jimmyjam

Wow its been a while, this tank has had its up and downs, its a bit calm right now, It gets ignored big time at Form & Function because we have been so busy, and the last thing I want to do is stay late after a 10 hour day. But here is a quick update,

I trade the peruvian angles in and got 6x torpedo barbs, a pair of Apistogramma Macmasteri, a pair of checkardboard cichlid and a pair of fancy gold rams. The stump is pretty bare at the top, Im trying to grow some glosso up there. I think im going to tie it down to some wired mesh and peat mossto hide the mesh. ITs really close to the lights, so the plants are super red right now. Tell me what you think.


----------



## kevinli1021

Saw this tank when I went to pick up the peacock moss. It is aesthetically very nice. When I get out of pharmacy school would love to have an aquascape in my pharmacy


----------



## pyrrolin

I assume this is in the waiting room area? I would love to have a tank to look at while waiting at some place, would make the time go much better.


----------



## jimmyjam

when your outa pharmacy school, lets open a pharmacy together, in the back we can have a massive grow op... plant grow op that is lol



kevinli1021 said:


> Saw this tank when I went to pick up the peacock moss. It is aesthetically very nice. When I get out of pharmacy school would love to have an aquascape in my pharmacy


----------



## jimmyjam

yup right in the waiting room.. its good and bad, I have kids smashing my tank all the time, and the lack of frontal access, makes it a very hard tank to clean and scape.



pyrrolin said:


> I assume this is in the waiting room area? I would love to have a tank to look at while waiting at some place, would make the time go much better.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

If I was there, I probably couldn't resist going up close and looking at it while asking the receptionist how the glosso is so red? 

She probably give me a weird look and be like..."Sir, I have no idea what fish is the glosso... "


----------



## jimmyjam

hahahaha, ya they have no idea whats up with that tank. Im pretty sure they think im doing something illegal when I ask them to sell this bag of plants to some random guy lol


----------

